

Show HN: finding stuff on craigslist sucked, so I made an app - awolf
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/craigslist-commando/id542554387?mt=8

======
jeffehobbs
How is your app better than a train, which I could also afford? All kidding
aside: I'd prefer to read a post about how and/or you wrote your app than you
to kick out a link directly to the App Store.

